# 2010 Nissan Altima Coupe 3.5 SR Review



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Generally speaking, when an automaker builds a sports coupe that's based on a front-wheel drive mid-size sedan chassis, the outcome tends to be pretty uninspiring. Softly sprung and almost always equipped with an automatic transmission, these so-called sports coupes are usually little more than pretty commuter cars with very little real performance bred into them. And that's pretty much what I was expecting out of the Altima Coupe 3.5 SR, especially when I noticed the CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission) badge on the trunk lid. But much to my surprise, the engineers at Nissan have injecting some real sportiness into the 3.5 SR Coupe. 

The 270-horsepower 3.5-liter V6 engine beneath the Altima Coupe's swollen hood provides more than enough oomph to light up the meaty 235/45/18 front tires. In fact, the 3.5 SR will sprint to 60 mph from a stop in just 5.5-seconds and passes slower traffic on single lane highways with ease. The first time I made one of these passing maneuvers I was caught off guard by how strongly the V6 pushed me back in the firm and supportive leather-wrapped driver's seat. If you're not the sort of driver who values this kind of powerful acceleration, then the 2.5 S model with its 175-hp 2.5-liter 4-cylinder engine should be more than adequate, not to mention significantly more fuel efficient.

More: *2010 Nissan Altima Coupe 3.5 SR Review* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## AutosPak (Mar 12, 2010)

*Used Cars for Sale, New Cars Prices, Buy car and find car dealers in Pakistan | Autos*

Looking to Sell Your Car?
Reach the most buyers.
List online at Used Cars for Sale, New Cars Prices, Buy car and find car dealers in Pakistan | AutosPak.com
Don’t Pay Anything It’s FREE!!
Buy and Sell your car for free at Used Cars for Sale, New Cars Prices, Buy car and find car dealers in Pakistan | AutosPak.com, Pakistan's #1 cars site. Post Auto related Businesses, Auto Insurance, Auto Financing, Car Rentals, Auto Spare Parts, Auto Dealerships/ Show Rooms, Auto Workshops/CNG Workshops for FREE.

Used Cars for Sale, New Cars Prices, Buy car and find car dealers in Pakistan | AutosPak.com is a classified advertisement site to Search / Find New & Used Cars (locally manufactured, imported as completely built units / reconditioned cars / automobiles / used imported cars / automobiles). Locate auto dealers nationwide, publish vehicles reviews, and search auto insurance in Pakistan, bank financing and booking procedure of new locally manufactured automobiles. It will also publish latest custom regulations regarding imports of new and used cars in Pakistan. 
Compare car/automobiles listings by city / by price and have a fair idea about prices of new car, search automobiles / cars dealers in Pakistan, get quotes for your car, read expert reviews, or sell your car at the best possible price.


----------

